# Question sur nouveau Clavier Apple alu sans-fil



## DarkLord (19 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir à tous,

je m'en viens poser une petite question sur le tout nouveau tout beau clavier sans-fil Apple alu (ze famous one sans pavé numérique...  )
(_avant de me faire vitrifier sur place, je précise que j'ai fait une recherche pour savoir si c'était déjà traité ou évoqué par ailleurs, mais j'ai pô trouvé..._:rose: )

Je me pose des questions concernant la mise en veille de ce bel objet.

La doc minimaliste livrée avec le clavier indique qu'il y a un témoin d'alimentation et même que "*lorsque la lumière "Allumé" est éteinte, le clavier est éteint*". Non?!? Ben ouais.
Sauf que là, précisément, si je me réfère à la doc, je suis en train de vous écrire depuis un clavier "éteint"!!!  

En effet, le témoin d'alim s'allume quelques secondes après la mise en marche, clignote un peu (sûrement pendant que le Bloutouffe trouve ses petits), et puis s'éteint. Donc pour savoir si le clavier est allumé et actif, j'utilise actuellement la loupiote de la touche de Verrouillage MAJ... (ou je tape du texte).

Normal??  

Du coup, je sais jamais vraiment quand mon clavier est éteint ou pas... Bref je sais pas quand il consomme des piles ou pas...
Quand je fais "Suspendre l'activité", il semble que le clavier soit "désactivé", mais est-il vraiment éteint ou simplement mis en veille? (
D'ailleurs quand on suspend l'activité quelques heures, faut-il éteindre clavier+souris ou les laisser tels quels?  Avec du filaire, pas de souci, mais là, la connexion Bloutouffe se fait-elle aisément si les périphériques ont été préalablement éteints? Certaines reprises d'activité laborieuses (et finalement conclues par un redémarrage de l'iMac) me laissent penser que non et que je fais pas les choses correctement...

merci de vos réponses

voilu voilu...


----------



## Dramis (20 Novembre 2007)

Bof, tu te tortures l'esprit pour presque rien....  j'ai l'ancien modèle de clavier sans fil que je laisse toujours allumé, les piles ont une durée de vie d'au moins 6 mois...  la souris c'est un peu la même chose, ça dure 4 mois minimun toujours allumé...


----------



## DarkLord (20 Novembre 2007)

ouaif, c'est pas faux, j'ai peut-être un peu paniqué en voyant que j'étais déjà rendu à 4/5 sur l'autonomie du clavier, après seulement 2 semaines d'utilisation pas vraiment intensive.

Cela étant, je pense qu'il y a quand même une boulette au niveau du témoin d'allumage.
Comme il est pratiquement toujours éteint, il n'a rien d'un témoin! (mais du coup ça pompe moins d'énergie...  ).

en tout cas, merci pour ta réponse.  

voilu voilu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2007)

DarkLord a dit:


> (_avant de me faire vitrifier sur place, je précise que j'ai fait une recherche pour savoir si c'était déjà traité ou évoqué par ailleurs, mais j'ai pô trouvé..._:rose: )



Tiens ... Quelle idée ? :mouais: 

Tu n'aurais pas eu affaire par le passé à un certain Pascalformac par hasard ?


----------



## DarkLord (20 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas eu affaire par le passé à un certain Pascalformac par hasard ?


 
personnellement, non, mais j'ai déjà vu des interventions du style dans pas mal de discussions...  
alors je me méfie ​


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2008)

Je comprends la prudence concernant les "vitrificateurs à coup de boule -15":rateau:

J'ai la même interrogation concernant l'extinction ou l'allumage du clavier.... c'est pourquoi j'ai fait un recherche sur le forum...donc je suis tombé sur ce sujet...:love:

Personne n'a une petite idée?


----------



## DarkLord (21 Novembre 2008)

pour ma part, j'ai pas plus d'infos qu'il y a un an et j'ai un peu arrêté de me poser des questions, mais j'ai une année de recul sur l'utilisation de ce clavier.
Ma question initiale était surtout motivée par la crainte de voir le clavier me "bouffer" les piles à vitesse grand V.

En fait il a fallu au moins 6 mois (je ne me souviens plus exactement) avant que mon premier jeu de piles ne se retrouve à plat... Ce qui me convient tout à fait.
A noter que je n'avais pas d'emblée opté pour des piles rechargeables, mais que c'est désormais le cas. Elles déclinent plus vite que des piles "standard"... mais bon, "yaka" les recharger! 

voilu voilu...


----------



## rabisse (21 Novembre 2008)

Merci de (la/ta/votre) contribution


----------



## DarkLord (26 Novembre 2008)

En revanche, depuis 1 semaine, il se passe un truc bizarre avec le clavier et sa connexion sans-fil.
Malgré un niveau d'énergie plutôt bon (4 sur 6), lorsque je ne tapote pas sur le clavier, il a tendance à "décrocher" tout seul de temps en temps (affichage du message "Connexion clavier interrompue").
Bizarre.
c'est un peu chiant, car si je laisse l'iMac en veille pendant un long moment, il ne passe jamais en suspension d'activité comme je le souhaite, puisque les décrochages intermittents du clavier sollicitent l'ordi.

Z'avez déjà vu / connu ça?


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

Non, pas exactement mais en prenant connaissance du post et bien que cela n'est probablement rien à voir, je me suis aperçu que depuis que j'ai le clavier, l'économiseur d'écran ne "démarre" plus que de façon aléatoire...Un lien? Une cause commune?


----------

